# Custom Pistol Grips



## wolftat (Mar 5, 2009)

If guns offend you, please hit the backspace button on your keyboard and go elsewhere. Otherwise, keep scrolling.






























I have bben having a problem finding the grips I need to carry my backup piece while in jeans, so I decided to give it a shot and make a set. I showed it to my boss today and now I have a couple of orders for them from the guys that I work with. It is comfortable now and can be concealed easily. this is a lot better choice than not carrying a backup .The grips are made out of cocbolo and took less than 3 blanks worth of wood. These are before and after shots.


----------



## hehndc (Mar 5, 2009)

Nice job, did you do all of the work of the gun or on the gun.  I have done one hand gun and the grips came out ok.  I did much of the work off the handle, I was too afraid to mark up the pistol...anyway, very nice job.

Steve


----------



## hehndc (Mar 5, 2009)

sorry "off the gun..."


----------



## wdcav1952 (Mar 5, 2009)

Damn fine work, Neil!!


----------



## VisExp (Mar 5, 2009)

The grips look great Neil.  Much nicer profile than the original.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Mar 5, 2009)

looks comfortable, too.  Nice work!


----------



## ldb2000 (Mar 5, 2009)

Hey Charlie , maybe Neil could make new custom handles for your avatar:biggrin:


----------



## NewLondon88 (Mar 5, 2009)

Hmm.. I wonder if he'd let me try them out first..


----------



## jackrichington (Mar 5, 2009)

new grips look much more comfortable


----------



## TellicoTurning (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm not offended by guns, don't have a need for one, but that is a fine looking piece in the after picture.. did look a little thick in the handle in the before picture.


----------



## Jack Giovo (Mar 5, 2009)

I used to be heavy into hand guns but sold them all off - but I can spot a nice grip when I see it and yours are very well done:biggrin:

Jack


----------



## AceMrFixIt (Mar 5, 2009)

Nice grips. What post office do you work at??????????????????????????


----------



## Rick_G (Mar 5, 2009)

Why would guns offend anyone they can't do anything on their own.  Very nice.  The wife and I used to shoot competition and my first woodworking project in about 30 years was grips for my 686.  Had to give up the shooting as my back gave out and still have the grips, the guy that bought the gun was left handed.


----------



## USAFVET98 (Mar 5, 2009)

wolftat said:


> If guns offend you, please hit the backspace button on your keyboard and go elsewhere. Otherwise, keep scrolling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Beautiful grips. They look great on the airlight. We get so many of those in, and they go out just as quick. It makes a great carry.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Mar 5, 2009)

Wow I was wondering if you can do something like that for guns. Very, very nice.


----------



## cinder_ladylocket (Mar 5, 2009)

Bang bang   he shot me down   bang bang  I hit the ground  bang bang    now can't stop singing it!!   NICE GRIPS!!!!


----------



## KiltedGunn (Mar 5, 2009)

Nice job on the grips, Neil!  

No wheel guns here, tho!  Combat Tupperware all the way!

Hmmm...makes me wonder if I could make a lower receiver for my Baby Glock?


----------



## Jim15 (Mar 6, 2009)

Great job, looks great.


----------



## Dario (Mar 6, 2009)

Definitely much nicer.  Great job!!!


----------



## wolftat (Mar 6, 2009)

Thank you everyone for the nice comments. To answer a couple of the questions, yes I did the work off the pistol, I have a friend that has a CNC machine and he cut the inside of the grips for me but the rest was done by me by hand. 
  I don't work for the post office, way too unstable coworkers there. If I was working there, I would be carrying one of those cool MP5's that they have. 
  This is something that can be done for any pistol and is not a real big deal to do, it just takes a little time and patience (how I did  it I'll never know....LOL).
  I have requests to make 4 more sets for coworkers right now (wait til they see the bill...LOL) and will make as many as I need to, I am sure that they will get better with each set, you should have seen my first set....LOL can you say fugly?

I was wondering if anyone had an idea of what these should cost, I have looked on line for grips and am finding prices That seem a little high.


----------



## wolftat (Mar 6, 2009)

Rick_G said:


> Why would guns offend anyone they can't do anything on their own.


Some people are offended by the littlest things, I don't think they are really offended by guns but are offended by the way some people show a lack of respect for them.
 These little things can change a whole lot of thing very quickly and some people just don't seem to understand that.


----------



## Dario (Mar 6, 2009)

Pricing is just like pens...it all depends on your market and how you value your work.

If you really are clueless and want to be fair...look online at comparable pieces and adjust accordingly.  It would be nice if you can give your office mates a quote before you start.  Don't want to damage friendships just because of misunderstanding that can easily be avoided.


----------



## wolftat (Mar 6, 2009)

I figure they take about 3 hours to make, but doing multiple sets would cut the time down. I also figure that if they don't like the prices, since they asked me to make them without asking the price I would give them to them as a gift, it's nice to be owed in this line of work.
 I found some that were comparable from $100 up to $250, I know I can do better than that on prices.


----------



## Dario (Mar 6, 2009)

Dario said:


> Don't want to damage friendships just because of misunderstanding that can easily be avoided.





wolftat said:


> ...it's nice to be owed in this line of work.



Exactly what I meant...don't want anyone owning a gun holding a grudge against me.  Especially if holding the gun reminds them of that.  :biggrin:


----------



## purplehaze (Mar 6, 2009)

*Grips*

Beautiful grips, I might have to try this myself.  
 
Some manufactures like Colt will sell you the small metal medallions that they put in their own grips for some added bling.
 
Of course yours don’t need them, just a suggestion in case customers want them.


----------



## wolftat (Mar 6, 2009)

purplehaze said:


> Beautiful grips, I might have to try this myself.
> 
> Some manufactures like Colt will sell you the small metal medallions that they put in their own grips for some added bling.
> 
> Of course yours don’t need them, just a suggestion in case customers want them.


 

I don't think I would be willing to do that for a customer, in my opinion it would take away from the custom grips and make them look more factory. That is what I am looking to get away from. If I am really looking for some bling, I would ask a laser genius to engrave something personal in them, which is now a thought for my off duty grips....LOL thanks


----------



## JohnU (Mar 6, 2009)

Very Nice Work!  Ive been toying around with the idea of making new grips for a S&W pistol of mine, out of moose or elk antler.  I only wish I could replace the girps on my glock too.  Nice choice of wood too!


----------



## NewLondon88 (Mar 6, 2009)

wolftat said:


> If I am really looking for some bling, I would ask a laser genius to engrave something personal in them,



..something like "Go ahead .. make my day" ???


----------



## Fred (Mar 7, 2009)

wolftat said:


> I don't work for the post office, way too unstable coworkers there. If I was working there, I would be carrying one of those cool MP5's that they have.


 
Is this what your local mail carriers really carry? 

Just kidding ya know. Your grips are great! In making your own you have the ability to fit them to your own hand size ... and it does make a difference in every aspect of handling the weapon.

Great job. Be sure to keep yourself safe! :wink:


----------



## nwcatman (Mar 7, 2009)

that backstraps gonna bite pretty good on the range, but if you have to use it for real it won't matter. nice job.


----------



## wolftat (Mar 7, 2009)

nwcatman said:


> that backstraps gonna bite pretty good on the range, but if you have to use it for real it won't matter. nice job.


 I am required to fire 6 shots a month to qualify with it and hopefully I will never have a use for it other than that. So far, it feels pretty good in my hand and I did just test it out a bit(50 rounds).


----------



## woodchip (Mar 8, 2009)

The man can now shoot someone and look good doing it.


----------

